# Fuel pump replacement (need stock pump flow rate info for 60mm pump)



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

Tornado Red 1990 (early small-bumpered) Jetta GLI...I rescued it from a field that it had been sitting in for a couple of years. After having it towed to my house, I was trying to get it to run (on something other than ether), and found the following: the fuel pump was bad and the housing was cracked. Then I broke a rusty, brittle fuel line when trying to remove the housing for replacement. :banghead:

I don't want to put that garbage back in there (I'm sorry fellow Mk2 lovers, but that's a lot of unnecessary ish). I want to try to find a viable inline replacement that is easy to source and relatively cheap. I know Walbro 255s or Bosch 044s won't be sufficient, that pressure is a bit out of their wheelhouse. I think I've come across something that will give the necessary ~100 psi to keep the motronic system happy, but I don't have the flow rate of the stock pump to compare it to. I've searched this like crazy, but I can't find it to save my life. 

Does anyone have the specs of the stock 60mm fuel pump? Or maybe know the flow rate requirement of the motronic system at ~100psi?

The pump I am hoping will work was used in Porsche 924 turbos, and is available for ~$100. The link below will take you to information about this pump from Pierburg (page 8 has the flow rate and current usage relative to the system pressure, the pump I'm looking into is represented by the top blue line marked with the number 3).

https://onlineshop.ms-motor-service.com/static_content/msi_pdf/tinfo/pg_pi_0034_en_web.pdf

Any help would be appreciated, and I'll try to keep this thread updated with the progress in case anyone else decides to go this route.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Any of the E3T pumps will work. You have to pay attention to the inlet and outlet demensions and plan if need be. The middle one has a 12mm inlet which is correct for many VW applications, but does not come with the check valve so you will need to purchase that too. The factory pumps flow ~.750 liters in 30 seconds as far as testing goes. That equates to about 90l/hr so the 110l/hr is fine. $100 would be a good and fair price, where can you find them for that price?


----------



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you certain about the check valve? If you check page 3 of the pdf at the link I posted, it shows a cutaway of E2/E3T pumps which shows that there is a check valve integrated in the delivery side of the pump. 

Thank you very much for the flow rate information, that is a huge help. In my research I had found what I thought to be a cutaway of the stock Bosch pump, and it showed a tooth-ringed pump, so I thought maybe this was a similar inline version. Thank you for confirming that I'm on the right track.

I didn't find a Pierburg branded pump for $100, I found some aftermarket versions for that price. I did find some Pierburg pumps being sold for around $140. I found both of these by doing a google shopping search for the Pierburg part number: 7.21659.70.0. It is probably worth the extra money to get the name brand, though they may all be made in the same Chinese factory now anyways . Here are the links to what I found:

Aftermarket:
eBay
Amazon

Pierburg:
Amazon


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

QuattroChucko said:


> Are you certain about the check valve? If you check page 3 of the pdf at the link I posted, it shows a cutaway of E2/E3T pumps which shows that there is a check valve integrated in the delivery side of the pump.


Didn't look at page three but on page 7 it states the following "Depending on the model, the fuel pump is equipped on the delivery side with a connection equipped with an M10x1 inside thread. Supplied with these fuel pumps is one or several screw-in fittings or these have already been pre-assembled (see Table dimension “D” and the key provided below)." In that table under column "D" it lists fittings D and E come with that pump which are adapters and not check valves. I would not go 100% on what is shown in the cut-away on page three as it could be more or less generic. If you don't want to pay the extra for the check valve, either contact them to be sure or know that a VW one will screw right in and you can get them easy from many places.


----------



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

Well now I feel like a moron for not reading . Thanks again for the help, and I'll report back when I get the pump installed and running.


----------



## QuattroChucko (Jun 2, 2008)

I received confirmation from Pierburg that the 7.21659.70.0 E3T pump has an internal check valve. Bought one for $125 shipped and with any luck I'll have it this weekend. The pictures of the one I bought show the banjo type fitting to be included, so worse comes to worse, I'll have that to fall back on.


----------

